# How do you make track more wide with sound?



## Asterixobelix (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi.

I don't mean wide via reverb, but more notes that support melody, or the harmony.

I know there is harmony used on accents to support background, together with percussion, that is fine, I realised it, but this second thing, is it called a counter point, I often see it in daniel james videos, he has bunch of notes that don't effect main melody but support it and give more life to melody and to harmony as well.










test - Clyp


Listen to test | Clyp is the easiest way to record, upload and share audio.




clyp.it





I am in some period where I easily get some demos like this, but I am not pleased with it, I kinda want more from music, but I don't exactly know what I want.
I want it to have something unique, I feel like it can be more interesting than how I do it.

I feel I am using to much sustained notes for a harmony, but in same time too many spiccatos or staccato doing same thing, and at the end, i create few things in track, its many instruments doing sustains, many doing accent staccato or spiccato and many doing melody, and at end it looks like I have 3 instruments with a lot of reverb.
So I wonder if its ok to follow triads somehow to add "something".

I don't understand counter point and I understand it...well, while I know it does something opossite than the melody, I always make mistakes applying it, I would use weird notes that would create sus chords together with melody, and it would sound bad, but if I use like on trumpets in example, chord or triad notes, it is somehow better.

So if anyone has some advices....


----------

